# Shop built air filtration unit



## Charlie2U (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi, I fabricated this a couple years ago using a furnace fan. It has a pleated furnace filter on each side of the blower, it is operated by a electronic timed switch, and rolls around on four swivel locking casters.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice job, Charlie. What's that on top?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

What a great use of materials and space. Looks to me like you can also use the top as a small counter space. Are you using this to clear airborne fine dust? Having it on a timer sounds like a very good idea.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Charlie ~ Nice job. Tell us more about your project.

1. What size furnace motor?
2. Are the filters washable?
3. What size filter?
4. Tell us more about your timer switch.

Great job.

Bob


----------



## Charlie2U (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks guys. The top is a solid surface that is very similar to cutting board material. The filters are not washable, they are 16" X 20". I'm not sure what size the motor is, it's pretty tough to read the motor label when it's inside the squirel cage, but it is a four speed motor. I added a speed switch awhile ago, but haven't finished the markings for it on the switch plate. The timer switch is made by Intermatic. I use this unit in the basement shop that has a fairly low ceiling. I am aware of the washable filters, I have one on a box fan that I fabricated some channel for the washable filter to slide into. Sometimes I will put the box fan close to where I'm working in order to capture the fine dust as fast as I can, so the dust doesn't have as much time to spread. Some people argue that Air filtration units / fans do just that, spread the dust around. There may be some truth to that, but I think that you will find that no matter how good of a setup that you have, there is always going to be dust. The sooner you grab it the better. I can tell you that from my experience that with dust collection and air filtration I can take my dust respirator off sooner, and I have a cleaner shop. I will continue to do what I'm doing.


----------



## Bodger96 (Mar 18, 2014)

Looks fantastic Charlie.

Regards Bob


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice job Charlie. I'm assuming that you didn't consider putting on the ceiling because of limited clearance. Do you think it would work better on the ceiling? I was thinking of adding a unit like this to my shop and mount it over my saw, which is the #1 dust producer in my shop anyway.


----------



## Charlie2U (Jan 11, 2010)

Chuck, low ceiling height is one concern, plus it's a suspended ceiling, and this thing is heavy. If you look at brand name air filtration units you will notice that they don't weight nearly as much. I have a Delta 50-875 unit hung from the ceiling in my main shop. The motors and fans in them are alot smaller, and the units are not nearly as tall. On the downside though the special sized filters are more expensive, and cannot be found as easily as furnace filters. To me this was just a challenging and fun project that didn't cost me much, I had most of the materials.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It is bigger than the ceiling mount units I've seen. I'm just thinking it would be more efficient if it were higher up, especially since I'm tall. I suppose one other option would be to put on a cart at about table height where the dust is getting produced.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Fine, professionally looking job!


----------

